# Apocalypse Saturday?



## metalfiber (Feb 14, 2020)

While it would be a break from the monotony i'm waiting on Desdemona 666 to lose it's spot and start heading down this way.









						NASA Warns Of Planet-Killer Asteroid To Approach Earth This Saturday
					

A potentially hazardous asteroid that’s big enough to trigger a nuclear winter and mass extinction events on Earth following a collision will intersect the planet’s path this weekend.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Static~Charge (Feb 14, 2020)

> During this time, the asteroid will pass over the planet from a distance of 0.03860 astronomical units or around 3.6 million miles away.


I'll wave as it goes by (assuming that I'm awake at 6:05 AM Eastern...).


----------



## mbeeston (Feb 14, 2020)

looks like fun.


----------



## metalfiber (Feb 16, 2020)

I keep hearing the news say "your more likely to be hit by an asteroid  than win the lottery"...i think they are wrong on that one.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 16, 2020)

After pages of scrolling it's millions of miles away


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 16, 2020)

i missed it?


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 16, 2020)

So what I'm getting from these things is that in the news, pretty much any asteroid large enough to be capable of causing a 'a major impact event' that comes closer to earth than others of its size do, is a 'killer asteroid' now. Both of those have become buzzwords now, haven't they?

By the time one is actually about to hit us, nobody will believe it. How many killer asteroids has earth dodged in the past 10 years alone?

I remember one a little while back where they had the date and everything worked out. They were saying NASA said it was imminent. I hardly remember the details, it was so dumb. My brain tossed it out like the flu.

What I do remember is how willingly people bought it... kind of ironically at first, but then kinda seriously. And then the doomsayers of Revelations made their appearance, citing everything they don't like about society as the reason for the asteroid. What I found interesting is that while the internet was in a panic, the world kept turning like nothing was happening. Is that how things usually are with impending natural disasters? Hmmm...

A friend of mine was one of these people. I asked him "Did you check with NASA first?"

He thought I was joking. So I pulled it up and found they had put out some statements, even talking a little about what was being put out in the news... with the data they had (watching very carefully) NASA considered impact extremely unlikely and did not consider it to be a threat, though they would be watching it till it passes. The news, and everyone who ran with it, simply took a very narrow set of data from legitimate sources, that made it seem more eminent than it was. The full story from NASA was "It _could_ hit us, but actually won't."

We need a name for that phenomenon... the whole thing of "Hey, look at this thing I just read! Can you believe it's actually true?"


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

I dont wanna miss a thhiiiinngg.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 16, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> So what I'm getting from these things is that in the news, pretty much any asteroid large enough to be capable of causing a 'a major impact event' that comes closer to earth than others of its size do, is a 'killer asteroid' now. Both of those have become buzzwords now, haven't they?
> 
> By the time one is actually about to hit us, nobody will believe it. How many killer asteroids has earth dodged in the past 10 years alone?
> 
> ...


tl;dr Asteroids = BIG BADA BOOM


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 16, 2020)

That's perfect! We can call them 'boomers'!


----------



## cornemuse (Feb 16, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> By the time one is actually about to hit us, nobody will believe it. How many killer asteroids has earth dodged in the past 10 years alone?



And besides, if one was gonna hit us, what could anyone do about it anyways?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 16, 2020)

cornemuse said:


> And besides, if one was gonna hit us, what could anyone do about it anyways?


Call Bruce Willis...


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 16, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> After pages of scrolling it's millions of miles away



Welcome to yellow press.


----------



## hat (Feb 16, 2020)

cornemuse said:


> And besides, if one was gonna hit us, what could anyone do about it anyways?


Maybe a little nuclear blast to knock it off course?


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2020)

Crap! Did it miss us? I was looking forward to this now well this SUCKS!!!


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 17, 2020)

I think this maybe a worthy contribution to the threads topic?



> A neural network has identified eleven asteroids once thought to be benign that may actually come close enough to hit Earth.
> 
> These 11 space rocks, each measuring more than 100 metres across, are listed in a NASA database as non-hazardous objects. Don't worry about them, in other words.
> 
> However, AI software – developed by researchers at Leiden University in the Netherlands, and dubbed the Hazardous Object Identifier – has singled out the eleven, predicting they could come within 0.05 astronomical units (7.5 million kilometres, 4.7 million miles) of terra firma. By that definition, these asteroids should be labelled as potentially hazardous objects, not non-hazardous.








						Good news: Neural network says 11 asteroids thought to be harmless may hit Earth. Bad news: They are not due to arrive for hundreds of years
					

And also, crucial point, the software may be wrong and we'll never be released by these angels of death




					www.theregister.co.uk


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 18, 2020)

Aw shit.  I start new work tomorrow, Iwould be pissed off that everything blows.


----------



## hat (Feb 18, 2020)

Not even a full mile across... it's tough to imagine something so small, relatively speaking, could damage the planet so much...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 18, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> i missed it?


More like it missed us.


----------



## oobymach (Feb 18, 2020)

3.6 million miles away, fuckin Apophis is supposed to kill us either this year or 2022, this is just a floating death ball that probably won't do anything whereas Apophis is on an impact probable route...


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 18, 2020)

oobymach said:


> 3.6 million miles away, fuckin Apophis is supposed to kill us either this year or 2022, this is just a floating death ball that probably won't do anything whereas Apophis is on an impact probable route...








						99942 Apophis - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 18, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> That's perfect! We can call them 'boomers'!


BEEE SEVUNTEEEN BOOOOOOOMERRRRS



DeathtoGnomes said:


> i missed it?


Slept through it like I did. ☄


----------



## delshay (Feb 18, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> 99942 Apophis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this one is expected to miss the first time around, but the second time 2036, better cross our fingers. If it passes though a specific keyhole on the first pass, it will not miss on the second pass.

If I hear of any country that continues to build large underground bunkers after the first pass, then I know the answer.


----------



## cornemuse (Feb 18, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> More like it missed us.



"Ships in the night"


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 21, 2020)

lol, this thread is better than the nuts who think there won't be an election and the US will be in anarchy in a couple of months... lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 21, 2020)

delshay said:


> Yes, this one is expected to miss the first time around, but the second time 2036, better cross our fingers. If it passes though a specific keyhole on the first pass, it will not miss on the second pass.
> 
> If I hear of any country that continues to build large underground bunkers after the first pass, then I know the answer.



Bunkers you say?






Was for tobacco though. Or so they say.  Workers trapped in bunker


----------

